# CL type sites in Spain.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Do they exist?

For the past few years I've visited my folks who overwinter on Sertorium near Benidorm. 
Whilst there, we always have a drive round looking at all the sites for future reference ( as soon as poss' I intend to overwinter in Spain with my RV). One of the things I've noticed is that all the sites seem to be big, packed and expensive (even with long stayer discounts).
For my taste (Y.M.M.V) the small bay which holds Sertorium/Herculese/Torres is by far the best in the area but by the time I can afford to go there for the winter, they're unlikely to still be there and I haven't seen anything else which would draw me to that area. The thought of staying on any of the ones within Benidorm horrifies me (even if i could get in with a 34ft RV !)

Is it the same all over Spain, especially coastal. Is it a pre-requesite that EVERY costal campsite in mid to southern Spain is gonna be like this BECAUSE it's on the coast and thus in a popular area or is it possible to find small quiet sites (similar to French Municiples) just outside quaint fishing villages? All I'm looking for is a hook up and water/waste. I DONT want fancy loo blocks, on site shops, bars, noise etc.
B.T.W, I've concentrated on coastal because i've heard that there are virtually NO sites open over winter in inland Spain - right? - wrong?
I'm not after specific names yet, just to know that what I'm looking for actually exists?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We have stayed at the sites you mention at Villajoyosa but even there they can get very crowded at holiday times and the water/waste situation is not very convenient for an RV requiring use of a wheeled waste container or surreptious dump with a macerator and hose down one of the top row drains.
We over-winter in Spain in our 33 foot RV but don't stay on coastal sites because of the overcrowding. Pleasant inland sites exist - even with on pitch water/waste services but like a CL in the UK drainage or water on a pitch is the exception rather than the norm and you may have to adapt accordingly (where we are I use a 120 foot hose with a macerator so I don't have to move the RV to reach the single drainage point) - many will just have a WC Chimique that you may not be able to get the vehicle close enough to use a 20-30 foot waste hose and it may require uphill flow, if that exists! Moving inland usually means a temperature drop - we are 20-30 minutes drive from the coast - a drop of about 2-3-degrees in temperature - this is what drives most to the coastal sites.


----------

